# UBER Ratings numbers not moving nearly 2 months



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

UBER Ratings numbers not moving nearly 2 months.. For some reason the ratings are stuck on exactly the same numbers for nearly 2 months...Calling the help support number is virtually worthless as they can't help. Uber offers no way of getting in touch with them and simply feel like there is ABSOLUTELY NO SUPPORT from UBER whatsoever... Not sure what is going on anybody else have similar problem?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

it's called having over 500 ratings. If you keep getting 5's and they are just pushing other 5's off the bottom, then the numbers that you see will not change.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks but I am not familiar with this ...can you explain it a bit further... On my app there is no change at all with the numbers.. So in 2 months I never see my 5 star ratings change at all...What the hell good is this I mean if i can't see how passengers rate me even though I know for the most part its not important I am just curious ...So when you reach a total of 500 rating points it simply stops working? I don't get it


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Your rating is an average of your last 500 rated trips. If you get nothing but 5 stars, it will never change.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

you get a max of 500 ratings, once you hit 500 every new rating you get removes the oldest rating. If both the new rating and the old rating are the same, usually 5 stars, then you won't see any change in your total rating numbers


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

laser1 said:


> Thanks but I am not familiar with this ...can you explain it a bit further... On my app there is no change at all with the numbers.. So in 2 months I never see my 5 star ratings change at all...What the hell good is this I mean if i can't see how passengers rate me even though I know for the most part its not important I am just curious ...So when you reach a total of 500 rating points it simply stops working? I don't get it


Your rating is an average of your LAST 500 ratings. So on trip 501, Your very first rating drops off, rated trip 502, your second and so on.

If your first 40 trips were 5 stars and trips 501-540 are 5s, you'll see no change. Also , unless you are constantly monitoring the totals, you may miss a non-5 fall off and get replace by another.

The ratings are working fine, thos is how it works


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Math is easy. Changing your rating is hard.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> Math is easy. Changing your rating is hard.


Apparently not


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

With Uber the passenger has to actually rate you for any movement as well. Lyft automatically gives you a 5 star if the pax does not rate you.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Simple "first in, first out" queue of 500. You may be confused because acceptance and cancellation are calculated not from a set ride amount but from the number of rides given in the last 30 days.

If you rating is staying the same, that's actually a good thing! You are not in danger of getting deactivated and means you are giving consistent service. Ratings can possibly be good to see if you are doing something wrong but otherwise, they are absolutely meaningless and no one really cares. They are just there to psychologically manipulate people. A 4.99 gets paid _exactly the same_ as a 4.69.


----------



## Jid345 (Sep 11, 2019)

Same here.My ratings is just stagnant and i called uber support.No changes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> With Uber the passenger has to actually rate you for any movement as well. Lyft automatically gives you a 5 star if the pax does not rate you.


When they used to show how many riders rated you it's about the mid 40% range of riders who actually take the time to rate drivers






This should help and should be a sticky


----------

